# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk >  Anyone tried growing aquarium plants from seeds

## takaco

i just bought some seeds from china but they never tell me how to grow the plants  :Crying: 


so far what i'm trying are 


1. add seeds in the soil
2. add seeds in soil + lots of water
3. add seeds in water
4. add seeds in my aquarium (no soil) 



The list of seeds

----------


## Clamence

From what i have read, u add seeds to wet soil until they germinate and then add more water so that the water will level jus covers the seedling and increase the water lvl as it grows  :Smile:

----------


## IrvineChen

Hi Bro, you went over to China to buy? Some of the plant sound nice... 
Just allow the seed to germinate, then transfer them to your tank once they grow..

----------


## Ingen

Interested to know what some of the plants actually look like haha.

----------


## ahpui6

Where did you get them? Some of them sound quite interesting. Perhaps some picture of them when they grow will be good!

----------


## IrvineChen

The red grass caught my attention.. haha.. TS, if you have spare seed to let go, let me know.. I am willing to buy from you to test planting also.. 8287 0098...

----------


## AQMS

> Where did you get them? Some of them sound quite interesting. Perhaps some picture of them when they grow will be good!


This topic is somehow being discussed a couple of years back regarding plant seeds.You can get it here.
just search for aquatic plant seed..even tabao have it..
http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?...tic+Plant+seed

----------


## takaco

I forgotten to do marking so i don't know their name

----------


## Edu7397

> I forgotten to do marking so i don't know their name


The plant could survive in the aquatic environment?

----------


## happydanio123

Oh! This is a great project! However I can't offer any advice because I do not have the tradition of growing my plants from seeds. However if you are growing the plants from immerse to submerged, remember to do it gradually so that the plants won't die of Shock to the new environment. Happy planting!

----------


## Edu7397

Hi happydanio123 ,

I'm researching seeds of aquatic plants, and unfortunately the Chinese who sell these seeds are deceiving the all world, because the seeds are FAKE!

----------


## fireblade

Edu7397, 

what do you mean the seeds are fake? care to share more insights?

----------


## Edu7397

OK, sorry my English, I speak very badly.

I will be brief, for my bad English.
I buy lots of seeds that was supposed to be aquatic plant chinese.
However, many never came to germinate and others that germinated not nothing but grass.
I was researching more about it, and find that there is a Chinese cheating over the seeds they sell.
After I found out, I talked to sellers to get my cash back and they used the same excuse. Look:
'Dear friend, sorry for the misunderstanding, my new worker may send other similar seeds carelessly,I already blame her seriously. this is also beautiful bonsai flower Seeds, the price is much higher and quality is best, could you kindly keep the item happily? if you really don't like this seeds, please open dispute for a half refund ,we will refund money to you , OK ? as I positively solve your trouble , I beg you not leave bad feedback, it will be highly appreciated for five stars feedback for all points, wish our seeds bring you and your family good luck. "

That is, they give me the money back to who discovers was wrong, in exchange for not telling the truth about the seeds.
They use photoshopping as a way to mislead lay people, but look a little detail and you see how bad is their work with fake photos.
EX: http://prnt.sc/atov66
http://prnt.sc/atovay

That's because I'm just talking about the seeds of aquatic plants, because the Chinese sell infinite seeds of other things, more is never real. For example, carnivorous plant seeds, roses rainbow (which are actually painted, and then they sell claiming to be a new species).

Morale of the story, NEVER BUY SEEDS OF CHINA, IS ALL FAKE !!!


PS: As my English is very bad, please you can write better English and make a topic about it? so that no one else be fooled by the Chinese.
Thank you.

----------


## fireblade

thank you for explaining and letting us know.
I think you should give a bad review on their sale thread so that others won't fall into their trap.

I noticed that they uses alot of nice aquascaping pictures from stolen from the web to put in their thread too.
care to share the link of seller you bought from?

----------


## scouserganisen

I decided to give the seeds a test. Bought a bottle of seeds for $8. Its been 2 weeks since I planted them. Here are my observations.

1. I don't think they are aquatic plants
2. They work best in DSM. You will see plantlets appearing after just 3 days.
3. They spread easily and after a week.....u have a full carpet and they looked great.
4. They melt if u use excel or CO2. I use CO2 ....not started with any dosing yet. I have no clues why they melt....after all nutrients and CO2 are supposed to be beneficial for plants.
5. After filling up my tank.....they started to melt after just 3 days of soaking. Now I have to re scape all over again. Damn.
6. There is a small tank at the entrance of Seaview...next to the cashier where they displayed a small tank using these seeds. No artificial lighting...No CO2 ...just a bare tank and they look pretty alright. 
7. Pictures attached for comparison

a week after planting.jpg3 days after soaking.jpg

----------


## Realcaster

Frankly speaking, if the seeds really works and survived in submerged tank for long terms, then those who plant real aquatic carpet plant must be stupid including myself  :Exasperated:  :Knockout:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated: .... Just think about it.

----------


## scouserganisen

Agree whole heartedly with you. Guess there are no short cuts in this hobby.....But for 8 bucks....I had to take the plunge and see it for myself...lol

----------


## Edu7397

I say by own experience, these plants by 8 dollar will die in a few months, not very hard, so what I say and I repeat ALL ARE FAKE !!

fireblade - for the sake of ethics I will not reveal the name of the store, but it may have in mind, 99% of china seeds are FAKE.
PS- I bought in aliexpress.

----------


## takaco

Random seeds i bought from tb

----------


## Edu7397

It's sad, but that's not aquatic plant, put into the water and wait to grow, this will not happen.

----------


## Stanley Ng

My carpet seed tahan quite long liao in flooded tank. I try to upload the photos tonight. those plants are from my first batch. subsequent batch kinda failed. only a small quantity of leafs growing, they rest turn black color.

----------

